# Brandy in ports



## ez2cy (May 21, 2015)

I have read about putting brandy in ports. How much would one put in a 1/2 batch (11.35 litres). Is it a whole bottle? 1/2?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kraffty (May 21, 2015)

You'll need to give your ABV of your existing wine and the ABV of your brandy and the finished ABV you'd like to end up at for someone to help out with the total amount.
Pearsons Square is the formula you'll use for the answer.
Mike


----------



## ez2cy (May 21, 2015)

Showing my lack of knowledge, what is ABV?


----------



## wineforfun (May 21, 2015)

Alcohol By Volume.


----------



## Thig (May 21, 2015)

Not trying to be smart here but why are you wanting to do this? If you are talking about a true port it is already at 20% abv. If you are talking about a homemade port style wine, most people add the brandy (or Everclear) to get the abv up to about 20%. Knowing what you are trying to accomplish will let us help you decide what you need to do.


----------



## ez2cy (May 21, 2015)

I have no idea why I want to do this. I just read somewhere about people adding Brandy. I did not know the reason, ie taste, alcohol content etc?


Having said that, I just tested it and it's right on 20%. So, from your post, I would assume I don't need to add brandy?

I don't drink Port myself, friend asked me to make it for him.


----------



## Thig (May 21, 2015)

If you are already at 20% I wouldn't add the brandy. It will change the taste slightly and it could get really out of balance with too high an alcohol content. If you really want to try it just do it on a small scale first. Pour a glass of the port and add some brandy to see if you like the results.


----------



## grapezilla (May 22, 2015)

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_wine said:


> The wine produced is then fortified by the addition of a neutral grape spirit known as aguardente in order to stop the fermentation, leaving residual sugar in the wine, and to boost the alcohol content.
> 
> The fortification spirit is sometimes referred to as brandy but it bears little resemblance to commercial brandies.



I don't know if 'port' style kits are made through pure fermentation but when I was in Porto they told me what Wikipedia confirms. Or maybe I understood the question wrong and it was about further fortification?


----------



## Thig (May 22, 2015)

That is why I prefer to call these kits port "style" wines, not true ports. They start to resemble a true port because they are sweeter, have more body, and are usually higher in abv than a typical red wine kit.


----------



## Ants_Elixirs (Jun 4, 2015)

ez2cy said:


> I have no idea why I want to do this. I just read somewhere about people adding Brandy. I did not know the reason, ie taste, alcohol content etc?
> 
> 
> Having said that, I just tested it and it's right on 20%. So, from your post, I would assume I don't need to add brandy?
> ...



Are you trying to make Port? There are Port wines and Port style wines. One is not the other.

Port wine is wine of that is fortified to up the ABV. To understand the reason for this, one must consider the history of Port. A few years back the British and French were having one of their historic tinkling matches. So the British imposed high taxes on French wine. The King's subjects still had a thirst for the fruit of he vine, but were unwilling to pay this new high tax so some enterprising seaman sourced some wine from around Portugal. However, the long sea voyage in the summertime would spoil the wine, so they added high ABV brandy to it to keep it from spoiling. As such, Port wine was born.

Keep in mind that the very nature that the brandy was of a high ABV would mean it would have little flavor since most flavor is stripped from 70-80% ABV spirits during the distilling process.

Port style wine on the other hand can mean different things. But, at the end of the day it is wine that has a high ABV wine derived from adding distilled spirits to wine or pushing yeast to the brink to distill a high ABV wine.


----------



## Thig (Jun 4, 2015)

When I use the terms port or port style I am just trying to follow the established rules. "Port" comes only from Portugal. Yes you can make a port from other countries and call it port but it is actually made in the style of port and shouldn't be called port.

Just like Bourbon can only be made in the U.S. You can make a whiskey in other parts of the world that taste like bourbon but you can't (or shouldn't) call it bourbon unless it is made in the U.S.

Same thing goes for the distinction between Champagne and sparkling wine. They may taste the same but Champagne only comes from Champagne, France.


----------



## Kraffty (Jun 4, 2015)

But, but, but Thig, you call your hometown Dublin but you're not in Ireland and your state is called Georgia but I don't think you're from Russia. I say we all have a Champagne Toast to Technical and Specific. 
Mike


----------



## Thig (Jun 4, 2015)

Kraffty said:


> But, but, but Thig, you call your hometown Dublin but you're not in Ireland and your state is called Georgia but I don't think you're from Russia. I say we all have a Champagne Toast to Technical and Specific.
> Mike



I am not trying to be argumentative but that is really not the same thing. I don't want anyone trying to sell me a bourbon that was made in Mexico or a port that comes from China.

I realize we are rather loose here with our labeling and it is just a hobby, I was just trying to explain to Ants Elixirs why I use the terms port style vs port.

It is all good, drink up and carry on.


----------



## Ants_Elixirs (Jun 4, 2015)

Thig said:


> I am not trying to be argumentative but that is really not the same thing. I don't want anyone trying to sell me a bourbon that was made in Mexico or a port that comes from China.
> 
> I realize we are rather loose here with our labeling and it is just a hobby, I was just trying to explain to Ants Elixirs why I use the terms port style vs port.
> 
> It is all good, drink up and carry on.


No worries Thig. I didn't think you were being argumentive at all. I agree with you when you make the distinction between Port and Port style. I meant to nuance that even further to make the distinction between the traditional Port making process and "the other" way.

My simple example was for the OP regarding Port's origin.

From my research, I have found that Port is wine that is made from grapes of a higher sugar concentration than most grapes. Neutral flavored grape brandy is added to stop fermentation. Doing so accomplishes a few things. But, mainly it suppresses the yeast leading to cessation of fermentation. The amount of fermented sugar in the must will dictate the retaliative sweetness of the finished product. Therefore, it would seem then that the wine's actual sweetness comes not from additions of sugar, but the original sugars in the must that doesn't ferment.

I've seen a number of folks here that chaptalize the must to ferment a wine of high ABV. The result is a "port style" wine of high ABV in that it is of a higher ABV than most wines. But, with what I have learned up to this point it's not how most Port is made. On the other hand, I've never had the occasion to sample such a wine I can't comment to it's quality.

All that being said what I think is more important is, "How does the wine taste?" In my humble opinion that is really all that matters.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 5, 2015)

ez2cy said:


> Having said that, I just tested it and it's right on 20%.



Just curious: How did you test your ABV?


----------



## ez2cy (Jun 8, 2015)

little alcohol tester I got at wine store


----------



## Thig (Jun 10, 2015)

How does this alcohol tester work? Do you have a model name and number?


----------



## ez2cy (Jun 11, 2015)

no, just a small glass thing. Pour wine or whatever in it, until it drips outs, then turn upside down and read where it stops. If that makes sense


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 11, 2015)

Sounds like the infamous vinometer.


----------



## richmke (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm trying the Refractometer and Hydrometer method. Take a reading from both, and use the calculator

Approximate ABV and Original Gravity from current Brix and Gravity converter
http://www.northernbrewer.com/learn/resources/refractometer-calculator/


----------



## Pedro_PT (Aug 23, 2015)

Ants_Elixirs said:


> No worries Thig. I didn't think you were being argumentive at all. I agree with you when you make the distinction between Port and Port style. I meant to nuance that even further to make the distinction between the traditional Port making process and "the other" way.
> 
> My simple example was for the OP regarding Port's origin.
> 
> ...




Your absolutly right! Technicaly speaking about port wine. Ports grapes can have up to 22%ABV wen harvested, so the wine becomes very concentrated flavour wise, that appens becouse the grapes are very mature but also becouse of the wheather, that is very hot, and the soil, that is poor and very dry, starts to dehidrate the grapes, thats the reason of the full body and concentrated flavor of port wines.
Also the brandy used is of a very hi ABV, between 70 and 90%, becouse if you use a weaker one it will flavour the wine whith the brandy, and you would dilute the wine flavour, for you would have to use a lot of brandy.


----------



## Pedro_PT (Aug 23, 2015)

Ants_Elixirs said:


> No worries Thig. I didn't think you were being argumentive at all. I agree with you when you make the distinction between Port and Port style. I meant to nuance that even further to make the distinction between the traditional Port making process and "the other" way.
> 
> My simple example was for the OP regarding Port's origin.
> 
> ...




Your absolutly right! Technicaly speaking about port wine. Ports grapes can have up to 22%ABV wen harvested, so the wine becomes very concentrated flavour wise, that appens becouse the grapes are very mature but also becouse of the wheather, that is very hot, and the soil, that is poor and very dry, starts to dehidrate the grapes, thats the reason of the full body and concentrated flavor of port wines.
Also the brandy used is of a very hi ABV, between 70 and 90%, becouse if you use a weaker one it will flavour the wine whith the brandy, and you would dilute the wine flavour, for you would have to use a lot of brandy.


----------



## dmmdtm (Sep 1, 2015)

Just to answer your original question. To each 11.5 liter batch I add about 1.5 liters of brandy. Cuts the sweetness and brings the ABv up a tad. 6 batches and not a complaint. Good luck. Derek


----------

